# Gothic III und PhysX?



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2008)

Also, dann fang ich mal an. In der PCGHW 11/06 stand was davon das Gotic III per Patch PhysX-Karten tauglich gemacht wird (Stichwort: Cloth Simulation). Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemend weis was daraus geworden ist (Ist unterstützung per Patch nachgeliefert worden?).


----------



## niLe (18. Januar 2008)

Nein, scheint nicht so...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2008)

nie schrieb:


> Nein, scheint nicht so...



Du hast die Bestückung und getestet?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2008)

Weis dass denn niemand?


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2008)

AFAIK ist die Physik- wie auch die Grafikengine von Gothic 3 eine Eigenentwicklung. Wenn es keinen speziellen Patch von einem Community-Mitglied gibt, wird es auch nicht unterstützt.

Im G3-Forum wirst du vielleicht mehr Resonanz bekommen als hier.


----------

